# Intel X99 List(EVGA,ASUS,MSI,ASROCK,GIGABYTE)



## yaplol (Aug 28, 2014)

*EVGA
Micro-ATX board





FTW branded board





Classified branded board





ASUS
Asus X99 Deluxe






Asus X99 Rampage V Extreme





MSI
X99S SLI PLUS 




X99S Gaming7




X99S Gaming 9 AC




X99S MPOWER




X99S XPOWER AC




ASROCK
ASRock X99 Professional




X99 OC Formula




X99X Killer FATAL1TY




X99M Killer FATAL1TY




X99 Extreme 6




X99 WS




GIGABYTE
X99 Gaming G1 WIFI




X99 SOC Force




X99 UD7 WiFi



*​*Ps.*All x99 motherboard have similar feature,I’m only interested with msi X99S Gaming 9 AC,it have a Streaming Engine,it will reduce CPU and GPU overhead from software capture, which can reduce frame rates in games and overall system performance.MSI is the first Manufacturers that combine a Streaming Engine in motherboard,maybe it will be a trend?

*Ps..*About USB3.1…X99 series not support USB3.1…CRY….

*Ps…*Why some X99 board are M-ATX board?X99 will goes for top gamer or pro user, but M-ATX have less extension…so….X99M is…...
(if anyone have other x99 board info,welcome to share for all viewer,glad)


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 28, 2014)

I don't think anyone has much real info other than me, and well, I can't say much right now. It's so hard to not say what I know...but...


I must wait.


----------



## Nordic (Aug 28, 2014)

Nothing wrong with m-atx boards. Maybe some of us just like smaller form factors.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 28, 2014)

what about the rampage V extreme?

http://www.overclock3d.net/articles/cpu_mainboard/asus_x99_rampage_v_extreme_revealed/1


----------



## yaplol (Aug 29, 2014)

d1nky said:


> what about the rampage V extreme?
> 
> http://www.overclock3d.net/articles/cpu_mainboard/asus_x99_rampage_v_extreme_revealed/1



Thx for share,I already updated the List.


----------



## broken pixel (Aug 29, 2014)

Getting close to selling my R4EB and Golden 3930k that does 4.7GHz @ 1.328v.

The ASROCK x99 Pro has better specs than the Rampage V Extreme, so looks like I will be getting the Rock Pro.


----------



## newconroer (Aug 31, 2014)

The problem with these boards still, is the the PCI E layout. Ideally you want your two cards as far apart as possible, e.g. first slot and last slot. However you can't use the last slot because it hangs over the edge of the motherboard and blocks access to the case pins (activity led, power, reset, beep speaker etc.)
If you shift it up to the third PCI E 16 lane, then you block access to the PCI E 1x/4x for your sound card. And additionally, sometimes the first PCE E 16 is too close to the CPU socket, leaving you no room for an aftermarket CPU cooler.

I know people have triple and quad GPU setups, but can't someone make a board specifically for the best two card GPU setup, giving you adequate space for your GPUs, CPU cooler and a single sound card slot?


I'd give a big kudos and probably all of my motherboard business to any manufacturer that gave physical dimensions of the PCI E lane portion of the board. The Gigabyte UD7 looks as if it may just be tolerable, but it's cutting it close using the third PCI E.


----------



## springs113 (Aug 31, 2014)

newconroer said:


> The problem with these boards still, is the the PCI E layout. Ideally you want your two cards as far apart as possible, e.g. first slot and last slot. However you can't use the last slot because it hangs over the edge of the motherboard and blocks access to the case pins (activity led, power, reset, beep speaker etc.)
> If you shift it up to the third PCI E 16 lane, then you block access to the PCI E 1x/4x for your sound card. And additionally, sometimes the first PCE E 16 is too close to the CPU socket, leaving you no room for an aftermarket CPU cooler.
> 
> I know people have triple and quad GPU setups, but can't someone make a board specifically for the best two card GPU setup, giving you adequate space for your GPUs, CPU cooler and a single sound card slot?
> ...


Well I have the asus deluxe...if you have the 5820k then xfire/sli goes pcie 1 n 4 which still give space for the bottom and leaves middle open as well.  I thought that pcie x1 cards can be used the x16 slots? Can't they?.
When I get home from work I'll post a pic


----------



## broken pixel (Aug 31, 2014)

newconroer said:


> The problem with these boards still, is the the PCI E layout. Ideally you want your two cards as far apart as possible, e.g. first slot and last slot. However you can't use the last slot because it hangs over the edge of the motherboard and blocks access to the case pins (activity led, power, reset, beep speaker etc.)
> If you shift it up to the third PCI E 16 lane, then you block access to the PCI E 1x/4x for your sound card. And additionally, sometimes the first PCE E 16 is too close to the CPU socket, leaving you no room for an aftermarket CPU cooler.
> 
> I know people have triple and quad GPU setups, but can't someone make a board specifically for the best two card GPU setup, giving you adequate space for your GPUs, CPU cooler and a single sound card slot?
> ...



Dip switches to switch the pci- e lane order would be awesome.


----------



## buildzoid (Aug 31, 2014)

Has EVGA started supporting crossfire yet? Cuz I kinda like the classified and if it's anything like the X79 dark it should rival the RVE while being 100$ cheaper.

EDIT: Evga supports CFX they just don't advertise it.


----------



## newconroer (Aug 31, 2014)

springs113 said:


> Well I have the asus deluxe...if you have the 5820k then xfire/sli goes pcie 1 n 4 which still give space for the bottom and leaves middle open as well.  I thought that pcie x1 cards can be used the x16 slots? Can't they?.
> When I get home from work I'll post a pic



I don't know, never tried.


broken pixel said:


> Dip switches to switch the pci- e lane order would be awesome.



Agreed, it would be helpful to run our cards in any position and sequence we choose, instead of it defaulting to the first PCI E lane.


----------



## springs113 (Aug 31, 2014)

newconroer said:


> I don't know, never tried.
> 
> 
> Agreed, it would be helpful to run our cards in any position and sequence we choose, instead of it defaulting to the first PCI E lane.


Well doing a lil research, pcie slots are interchangeable for the lack of a better word. So you can use a pcie x1(4) in an x16 slot.


----------



## newconroer (Aug 31, 2014)

Well that is something then. Unfortunately I have decided to not upgrade this time around. I'm just not seeing the need to move from Sandybridge to a new CPU yet.
I guess I am holding out till NV Link designed chips/boards become available.


----------



## d1nky (Aug 31, 2014)

newconroer said:


> Well that is something then. Unfortunately I have decided to not upgrade this time around. I'm just not seeing the need to move from Sandybridge to a new CPU yet.
> I guess I am holding out till NV Link designed chips/boards become available.



when sandy only supports pcie 2.0 and 16 lanes max? 

Your 2 x 290s would love the pcie 3.0 @ 16/8 or 16/16


----------



## newconroer (Aug 31, 2014)

d1nky said:


> when sandy only supports pcie 2.0 and 16 lanes max?
> 
> Your 2 x 290s would love the pcie 3.0 @ 16/8 or 16/16



You may be right, though there's lots of debate about that. Whatever loss may be occurring is not significant enough in my eyes, for me to build a new system(and by new I know it's not a WHOLE system, but motherboard, CPU, CPU cooler and RAM is pretty pricey for a few frames).


----------



## ensabrenoir (Aug 31, 2014)

james888 said:


> Nothing wrong with m-atx boards. Maybe some of us just like smaller form factors.



my feelings exactly.... just imagine an 8 core quad sli (2 dual gpus) matx BEAST! or an 8....core....itx.....(faints)


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 31, 2014)

james888 said:


> Nothing wrong with m-atx boards. Maybe some of us just like smaller form factors.



I wouldn't mind a small X99 Micro build with a 5930k and 2 next gen GPUs in SLI all in Fractal Node 804 or Corsair 350D.

I have a lot of interest in AsRock Extreme6/WS or MSI Gaming 9 or 7 though.

EVGA makes some of the most bland looking boards!


----------



## broken pixel (Sep 1, 2014)

I decided to stay with my R4BE and 3930k. No need to upgrade after reading the benchmark data and my e-penis is already a substantial size without going x99 so soon. :●)


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 2, 2014)

Picked up an Asus Deluxe, 5930k, and a set of Corsair dominator 16GB 2800MHZ kit.

Any benchmark requests? I would like to baseline my 970 with 24GB 1866 vengance pro.
Cenebench? 3DMark? What else?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 2, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> I don't think anyone has much real info other than me, and well, I can't say much right now. It's so hard to not say what I know...but...
> 
> 
> I must wait.


Until?  Know the starting price?


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 2, 2014)

mlee49 said:


> Picked up an Asus Deluxe, 5930k, and a set of Corsair dominator 16GB 2800MHZ kit.
> 
> Any benchmark requests? I would like to baseline my 970 with 24GB 1866 vengance pro.
> Cenebench? 3DMark? What else?


Match this:








FordGT90Concept said:


> Until?  Know the starting price?



No, until NDA for the full platform expired. I didn't have signed NDA with Intel, but still gotta respect that I know it exists for a reason, even though I wasn't subject to following it. Also, this whole socket thing with ASUS is a bit odd, couldn't talk about that, but can now. My X99 DELUXE review should be up later this week, just working on finishing G.SKILL 3000 MHz DDR4 review right now, while testing the EVGA MICRO. Gotta edit pics for the DELUXE, upload, and write it still, maybe a day or two until complete. Memory review is done, just gotta do my conclusion and upload my graphs.


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 2, 2014)

mlee49 said:


> Picked up an Asus Deluxe, 5930k, and a set of Corsair dominator 16GB 2800MHZ kit.
> 
> Any benchmark requests? I would like to baseline my 970 with 24GB 1866 vengance pro.
> Cenebench? 3DMark? What else?


maximum ram clock would be interesting if you don't mind the time required to do that


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 2, 2014)

buildzoid said:


> maximum ram clock would be interesting if you don't mind the time required to do that


Hopefully he'll hit 3333. But I dunno, Corsair didn't send me any rams, so I am not sure how well they scale. I got G.SKill and Crucial only.


----------



## springs113 (Sep 2, 2014)

cadaveca said:


> Match this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will you be posting the memory tonight by any chance?


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 2, 2014)

springs113 said:


> Will you be posting the memory tonight by any chance?


it needs to have some time in our proof reader's hands before it goes live, but yes, I'll be done my end of it later this evening for sure.


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 2, 2014)

I had a look at the evga classified and I can say for sure that it's using a IR pwm controller. The 2 options I see it being is either an IR3560A which is a 5+1 controller which could be doubled into a 10 phase VRM or it's an IR3563A which is an 8 phase controller and there's another controller doing the 2 vccsa phases. I hope and believe it's the IR3563A since it's an Intel only controller while the other is also AMD certified. As for the MOSFETs I expect more IR parts(the ram is definitely IR so the CPU should also) but I can only assume them to be between 40 and 75A since EVGA advertises 600w of dedicated CPU power. I will be buying the board so I will give more details then.


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 2, 2014)

Good news every one Haswell-e has the FIVR so any board with more than 6 40A phases can supply up to 400W of power without much difficulty.


----------



## erixx (Sep 3, 2014)

Does a mobo readly need a "IR" ?


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 3, 2014)

erixx said:


> Does a mobo readly need a "IR" ?


IR stands for International Rectifier and they make the highest quality MOSFETs and PWM controllers that you can find. If you have VRM built entierly of IR parts it is much more reliable and efficient than alternatives.


----------



## erixx (Sep 3, 2014)

thanks, another factor to consider, this is just like buying Spanish Cured Ham!


----------



## buildzoid (Sep 3, 2014)

erixx said:


> thanks, another factor to consider, this is just like buying Spanish Cured Ham!


Gigabyte uses them and so does EVGA by the looks of it but because Asus re-brands everything in their VRMs you can't tell who actually made the parts.


----------

